
Show HN: I generate technical reports for Wordpress plugins - shash7
https://wpplugincheck.com/articles/introducing-technical-reports-for-plugins/
======
shash7
Hey folks I write plugin reviews at
[wpplugincheck]([https://wpplugincheck.com](https://wpplugincheck.com)).
Recently I started measuring code metrics for a few plugins such as:

The technical report includes stats generated from phpmetrics such as Lines of
code, Cyclomatic complexity(CC), code violations and CC chart. I also check if
the plugin creates news database tables and give a brief summary on the
technical side of things. I don't really consider cleanliness/size of the code
in the reviews unless it is way beyond the average.

Let me know how you like it.

------
africajam
Very well presented website - I like it a lot.

Would be interesting to see some reports about the real estate plugins
available for Wordpress. I did a quick review myself and did not find any
really high quality plugins but would be good to see some more detailed
analysis.

This is a short article I wrote about real estate plugins in WordPress:

[https://smallbusinessforum.co/why-an-alternative-to-
wordpres...](https://smallbusinessforum.co/why-an-alternative-to-wordpress-is-
needed-for-real-estate-websites-ff82de096d93)

